# Team My Share Report from MBGFC Billfish Limited Tournament



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Team My Share aboard the 32 Regulator from Destin came to Orange Beach to fish in the MBGFC small boat tournament. The Mobile Big Game Club put on wonderful tournament and this was no exception. The club house, the people, the format, the weigh-in - are all first class and friendly. Thanks for all your efforts. We didn't place but did catch a few fish. 

The green water had me guessing for sure. The satellite photos showed green water everywhere and dirty water at the Spur. So decided to target Wahoo and Marlin in close and work structure. First stop was at the Nipple. The water was clean green and saw a white marlin chasing bait at sun up. Trolled the area and picked up a 28lb blackfin - we were hoping it was a billfish knockdown but it turned out to be a nice fish, just not what we are seeking. We headed east along the edge. Found the water to be patchy with some clean and some dirty. No wahoo so we picked up and ran to the Ozark with the plan to troll back toward Orange Beach. We found absolutely nothing near the Ozark so we worked the edge south of Destin and worked it back toward Orange Beach. 

In 340' feet of water SW of Destin, we found some small bait on the surface and trolled around the bait and picked up our first Wahoo - about 20lbs. The bait went down and we and we moved on. Got another Wahoo in 140' off Perdido - about 20lbs and that was it. Nothing big enough to make the board but we did pick up a check in the Calcutta for the 20.9lb Wahoo. 

All in all the weather was great, the boat ran great, we found a few fish, and had a good time. Would have like to found a larger Wahoo but thats fishing. Capt. Daniel from Team Galati did a great job in the cockpit, and anglers Wil, Cade and Steve all reeled in a fish. 

Thanks again to Jim Cox and the Mobile Big Game Fishing Club for putting on a great tournament!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice report and pictures, thanks for sharing. I bet we will be covered up in blue water next year! We are certainly due a good year!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Amen brother! Great report


----------



## rjcollings (Apr 22, 2009)

Matt, 

Sounds like a great trip. I remeber Steve and his son in law they are great people glad you guys got in the money. 

Did he sell the 38 Fountain??


----------

